# New Puppies.



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

After reading numerous threads on turbines here, I've decided to get a set of these...


























These are a heck of a lot cheaper than the HKS2530's which I originally wanted. 
Waiting on a Power FC D-Jetro and still deciding on a Aluminum or Carbon Prop shaft. Please give me your insights. I've started a thread here "Aluminum Drive / Prop Shaft". 
After that it's off for tuning. 
Can't wait to see the results.


----------



## Phil69 (Sep 13, 2006)

I'm currently on the look for new HKS 2530's. How do these compare power and pickup/spool up wise?


----------



## KingSkyline77 (Jan 25, 2008)

Since I'm a Mine's fanatic so I would get HKS2530's


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Phil69,
Do a search mate, that's what I did. There are many threads between the two turbines. From all that I have read, these are the HKS 2530 equivalent and much cheaper. Many here are pleased with the results they got with these turbines.

KingSkyline77,
I would love those too but they are a lot more expensive. Rebuilding these turbines in future will be painful too.


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

when you said puppies might have though you had a boob job lol...nah they look like 2860's great choice for a must have quite street gtr


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

boostdead33,
*laughs* 
Yup, they're Garrett GT2860R-707160-5 Ball Bearing Turbochargers. Cheers.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

great choice , what cc is your engine ?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

The stock 2.6.


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

My engine is 2.7 with cams and i have real fast spool up, i have been in a stock 2.6 with these turbos and it had a slow response but still made great top end .


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

steveyturbo,
Really? From what I've read here in the forums, it's not much worse than the N1's I have right now and with the right cams and tuning, it would be very close to the N1's and plenty more at the top. It's a give and take I guess so I'll just have to wait and see the results. =)


----------



## boostdead33 (Jan 5, 2008)

they will be fine and they will be super responsive especially with cams and a good tune...those turbos have heaps of go in them so you should see an easy 330awkw+ and if they arent responsive enough just wind some more boost into em


----------



## steveyturbo (Dec 24, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> steveyturbo,
> Really? From what I've read here in the forums, it's not much worse than the N1's I have right now and with the right cams and tuning, it would be very close to the N1's and plenty more at the top. It's a give and take I guess so I'll just have to wait and see the results. =)



the cams are the key to getting the car to pull from down low and a good tuner


----------



## GTRBrian (Oct 23, 2006)

I just got the same ones, im quite happy with them too. :thumbsup:


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey mate

ah you have nice puppies. They will power up you nür. Really nice! Could you tell me which engine mode you have planed? To change only the turbos isn't the way?

I will also give my nür some more power. How much hp can i except from the oem n1 turbos?

greets Andres


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Hey joker69, 
I'll send you a PM.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

Hi guys 

I will get Garrett GT2860R - 707160 - 7 What do you thank about them with 272 cam and Jun Connecting Rods and Piston Kit ??

Cheers


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

The Garrett GT2860R-707160-7's are similar to the the N1's that I already have. If you were running stock turbines before, then these would be a fair upgrade but don't be expecting much out of them. I think these are rated around at 250ps on paper so twins would be around 500ps. 

The 272 cams should be good but I think your turbines will run out of breath in the higher RPMs. Maybe you should check out the Garrett GT2860R-707160-9's which are closer to the HKS GT-SS. They offer a little bit more at the top but spool just as quick. I think those are rated roughly at 280ps a turbine so twins would be around 560PS. 

I guess it all depends on what you're looking for.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

DarkChild said:


> The Garrett GT2860R-707160-7's are similar to the the N1's that I already have. If you were running stock turbines before, then these would be a fair upgrade but don't be expecting much out of them. I think these are rated around at 250ps on paper so twins would be around 500ps.
> 
> The 272 cams should be good but I think your turbines will run out of breath in the higher RPMs. Maybe you should check out the Garrett GT2860R-707160-9's which are closer to the HKS GT-SS. They offer a little bit more at the top but spool just as quick. I think those are rated roughly at 280ps a turbine so twins would be around 560PS.
> 
> I guess it all depends on what you're looking for.


Thanks DarkChild 

What do you think about Garrett GT2860-10's with 272 cam and Jun Connecting Rods and Piston Kit ??


Cheers


----------



## AlexH (Aug 17, 2008)

what sort of money did the garrett turbos cost???
im thinking of much the same mod

alex

edit: just found a set of split new hks gt-ss turbos for £1600


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

maxman,
I think the Garrett GT2860-707160-10's are similar to the HKS GTRS so twins would flow around 800ps. If you want to go for these turbines, I suggest you raise your displacement as they will take longer to spool up.

AlexH,
I got the GT2860R-707160-5's for a total of $1844USD from Frsport.com. So that's about £1,182GBP. They cost $845.95USD a turbine which is about £543GBP.


----------



## iceager (Dec 23, 2004)

joker69 said:


> hey mate
> 
> I will also give my nür some more power. How much hp can i except from the oem n1 turbos?
> 
> greets Andres


people are running around 500-550 on N1's < click on "turbo info" in my signature >


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

hey darkchild

andy news from your upgrade?

Greets Andres


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Hello joker69,
I was actually waiting to buy an ECU and I've managed to get one already. Now it's just a matter of installing everything and tuning. I'm actually waiting for a Japanese tuner. His name is Furukawa and apparently he used to be from Apexi and was one of the people who designed the PFC. He should be coming early Dec so hopefully everything will be done soon. =)


----------



## mwebster (Aug 18, 2005)

I reckon they should perform nicely, ran some 2871's on my 2.8 and they strangled it too much, 2860's on a 2.6 should be sweet..


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

I know, I'm so eager to see what the results are. I've heard many people getting some very impressive results and are very satisfied by them. I'm hoping I get results similar to this... POTENTIAL OF N1 NUR' ENGINE........
The mods on that car looks similar to mine as well as the same type of engine but on a R33. :squintdan


----------



## Barron26 (Jan 13, 2008)

i ran the 2860 -7's, on a stock block, pon cams, manifolds full system. found them responsive with plenty to go!!! on the small manx roads at least...


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Update...

The turbines, injectors and ecu have been installed successfully and it has been mapped by Mr. Jun Furukawa who was previously based in A'PEXi, A.P Engineering. Apparently, he was partly involved in the development of the Apexi Power FC.

Here's a short clip while it was being mapped.
YouTube - BNR34 V-Spec II Nür Dyno Tuning

I requested for a tune focusing on response and torque instead of horsepower, with a low boost of 1.2 bar and high boost of 1.5 or 1.6 bar. Unfortunately, according to Mr. Furukawa, the fueling capabilities of my car weren't sufficient enough to support that so I had to settle for 1.3bar instead. 

Here's what my power curves looks like from a Hyper Power dynamometer on 97ron gas I believe. Excuse the quality as this is all I have at the moment.









I'm running a single Tomei in tank pump and I was wondering why is it some people able to boost to 1.5 bar and I am unable to? Is it because Mr. Jun Furukawa is being conservative? My numbers doesn't seem to be that great too.


----------



## zell (Nov 23, 2007)

So what are the numbers ? Can't see anything from that pic...


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

462.3whp and 496nm of torque at 1.3bar on 97ron pump gas from a Hyper Power dynamometer.


----------



## joker69 (Mar 13, 2006)

Hey Darkchild

But i think the car should be very quick with 462.3 whp, isn't it? Could you please list all modifications (exhaust, engine, fueling, ecu, other)?

best thanks and greetings from another lucky white nür owner

andres


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

What size injectors?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

andres,
Will PM you.

hodgie,
1000cc RC injectors.


----------



## hodgie (Oct 23, 2003)

Strange that you can only boost to 1.3bar. Maybe you should ask one of the tuners.


----------



## tweenierob (Aug 5, 2003)

On the R34gtrs you cant just fit an uprated pump without other mods to the wiring etc.
If the pump alone is fitted, you wont get much more out of it than a stock pump.

Rob


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

tweenierob,
I see. So perhaps I need a Fuel Pump Relay Harness of some sort to up the voltage to the pump?


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

any updates ? i was planning the same route on my Nur. 462 is not a very promising figure. Same mods on N1 can also get you to the same figures??


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

R34nur said:


> any updates ? i was planning the same route on my Nur. 462 is not a very promising figure. Same mods on N1 can also get you to the same figures??


Got it sorted. Added a Sard swirl pot and twin pumps.

If you're shooting for big numbers, then I suggest you get bigger turbos. 

I'm quite happy with these turbo's. Perfect street setup and compromise between response and power. Numbers will vary depending on the dyno, fuel and kind of tuning. With the hot and humid weather we have over here in KL and the shit quality fuel we have, I don't think the numbers do justice to the setup.

I went for a more conservative tune shooting for response and torque as well as streetablity as my bottom end, head (execpt for cams), radiator and intercooler are still stock OEM items. 

If you're ever in Malaysia, I'd be glad to take you for a spin to check out the setup. (^_^)

Cheers.


----------



## R34nur (Aug 23, 2006)

you have got an amazing ride :bowdown1: and i would love to come down to KL for a spin.:runaway: I visited KL in 2007 , met a couple of good tuners Kee from links dyno, Jacky from amoil and guys at N1 racing . But that time i was more looking for turbo up grade for my evo 9 (sold now) and had a plan not to mess with the 34.

do you have fuel rail and fpr also ?


----------



## DarkChild (Nov 5, 2004)

Yup. Both Sard items.


----------

